# CamFrog? Multi-Video-Chat



## Coalcrystal (Sep 11, 2008)

I know I'm new here, so this is feels kind of out of keen. But I thought seeings how it is rather new prog and you have skype options...

The web crew here might think about adding Download Camfrog free Video Chat Room Software to thier list of available chat clients one can enter their handles on. 

I'm on dial-up residentially...but I'd pay CamFrogs chat fee to go to a quiet coffe house to play. Who knows I might rather start a local table top group after that...'never know how well it would work for collective imaginadhearing world bridging (glamour for gaming woot).

                             hhhhhhhhauh...so long winded sometimes


----------

